# can log on to server but shares ask for password



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

have ten clients connected to a server 2008 r2 machine.

one account can log on and it seems normal,
but when you try access shares on the server it prompts for password...and applications connecting to server dont work either.
i have tried restarting server and pc. 
joining machine to workgroup then domain again

i had this on another account, and created a new account, this fixed the problem
but it was a hassle.

surely someone has a fix for this problem.

please help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are the share permissions set up correctly and this user or security group has the correct permissions?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

was a false alarm...turned out to be the router...so it was login in with cached credentials, then because it wasnt connected properly asked for credentials...thanks anyway, cause i did have this problem before and wondered what to do...

happy easter!!!


----------



## vvijays (Apr 16, 2012)

yes , some times faced this issue. one that time have you tried from another one system with the same or diff credential ?. 

i think the network service from the server has some problem try to check the same...


----------

